# New doe - Angie (aka Gigi or just G for short)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround was so gracious and drove all the way from MA to deliver my new beautiful adorable, loveable new doe!

More pictures later, but I couldnt' resist!

Pictures taken by Ashely
[attachment=1:2tzyrgpg]100_0776.jpg[/attachment:2tzyrgpg]

[attachment=0:2tzyrgpg]100_0777.jpg[/attachment:2tzyrgpg]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

More pictures from Ashely's visit
Rhythm found Gigi beautiful and was romancing her for quite some time :roll: 
[attachment=11:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 004.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]

Ashely with goats
[attachment=10:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 005.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]
[attachment=9:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 006.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]
[attachment=8:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 013.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]
[attachment=7:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 015.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]

Being investigated by Mia....
[attachment=6:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 014.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]

....Destiny
[attachment=5:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 016.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]

"uh mom how do I get out?"
[attachment=4:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 026.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]

Being pretty
[attachment=3:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 017.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]
[attachment=2:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 022.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]
[attachment=1:1x0cnj8y]May 24th and 25th 023.jpg[/attachment:1x0cnj8y]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your welcome Stacey! :thumbup: 
I am thrilled that she has such a great home. 

I see she is busy investigating everything and it looks like you have another goat jumping in the hay feeder now! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup -- she must have known I am selling Destiny so she has to replace her in that role :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!! She is just too cute!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures! She looks great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks I can't wait to show her. Need to learn how to clip first :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, what a doll, but WOW what a sweet thing you did Ashley.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's so pretty. Her lap climbing antics remind me of Blessing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angie is just a doll!! She certainly is a friendly lil' girl. Very nice of you to deliver her too Ashley...Looks like you enjoyed all of Staceys kids too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is such a nice little girl! All my babies are lap hogs lol.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just to cute Stacey!!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable! Teri might be able to help you with the clipping. Or she may be able to sell a used pair.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She just lovely- really rich color- congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Teri said she will help me clip her! I want to get her in the June 8th show now! I hope I am not to late for the deadline.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you are, it should close later than this- you do need a vet cert though. I have Honey entered but may scratch her (she does not like shows and get nervous + she should be coming into heat then and I am hoping to bring her to the buck if so, and she is not well behaved ). either way I will be at the show, and hope to see you (and Angie!) there. I will be picking up one of my goats from Teri as well, can't wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I have all the information that Gail sent out. I have until Friday to make the decision if I am going to go for it. I need to get a sub for my sunday school class I teach and then get the day off on Thursday before the show for Teri to help teach me how to clip. 

Gigi is so good that I really think she is going to make showing easy for me. She lets me play with her legs and doesn't jump around.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucky you! My other jr. is also, how do I say it, not so fond of showing either :roll: And my new FF is just a terror in the ring- my how she jumps! I think Gigi will do quite well for you. Some pretty stiff competition though! And some of the MA breeders may come down- Rosasharn Fairlea and Dragonfly have been known to show here on occasion, they have some nice does. Teri is so nice, it is great that she is helping you clip her. Although with the younger kids they are sometimes shown unclipped.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't mind competition - thats what it is all about. Just looking to make my appearance and see how it goes. Meeting other breeders is one of my main goals. I dont' know people in NJ that breed registered goats.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You will need to get me lots of pics Stacey! I hope she does well if you do enter her.  

Wish I could come down and see it!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the competition is a very fun part of it, it wouldn't be a show really without it. I know about five or six NJ Nigie breeders that regularly go to shows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well most people are in north or central jersey and not from my area so it is hard to find people. I think Teri is like the closest one to me


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Jeff Beer is the closest one to me (20 mins), but he has gotten very busy with youth ministry (I have met with him a few times throughout the year) and is in Austrailia for a few months..but everyone else is at least an hour away from me. And with you being in south jersey I'd think you'd be 3-4 hours away. My area is more horsey than goaty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes there are quite a few horse farms around me. Horses seem to be a very big deal


----------

